# زبان های اسکریپتی > PHP > تاپیک های آموزشی و دنباله دار >  مشکل در کتابخانه فارسی GD در PHP

## jistili1

سلام دوستان.
من میخوام به تصویرم یک متن اضافه کنم.برای اینکار تصمیم گرفتم از کتابخانه gd استفاده کنم.و از اونجا که این کتابخانه از حروف فارسی پشتیبانی نمیکنه ، کتابخانه gd farsi رو هم استفاده کردم.الان کد من به شکل زیر هست:
<?phpif(isset($_POST["submit"])) {	include('gd/FarsiGD.php');$gd = new FarsiGD();header('Content-type: image/png');    $image = imagecreatefrompng('ORG.png');    $textcolor = imagecolorallocate($image, 255, 246, 0);    $font_file = realpath('vazir.ttf');    $custom_text = "عصمت مومن زاده";  $tx = $gd->persianText($custom_text, 'fa', 'normal');   imagettftext($image, 23, 0, 100, 100, $textcolor, $font_file, $tx);   imagepng($image);   imagedestroy($image);}?>


حالا این کد اجرا نمیشه.یعنی تصویر رو برای من بارگذاری نمیکنه.مشکل از کجاست؟کجای کد ایراد داره.ممنون میشم راهنمائیم کنید.

----------

